# What kind of printer do you use for your labels??



## Soapsugoii (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi guys,

I want to buy a printer for making my own labels. Well, correction - my boyfriend wants to buy me one for Christmas. So, I'm looking for a reasonably priced (but not cheap, teehee) printer that can make professional quality labels. I'm assuming any decent photo printer would do the job? I'm asking on the off-chance that someone knows of a different type of personal home printer that is a better bet, or somesuch.

Thanks!


----------



## carebear (Oct 24, 2011)

photo paper is expensive.

I have a laser printer.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a Konica Minolta laser printer and an HP deskjet.


----------



## Deda (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't use anything but a laser.


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a Brother color laser & use gloss laser lightweight card. Takes alot to move that print. I have to wet & rub rub rub (hard) to make it move.
Love my laser as much as my tank.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the responses  I talked with him about it today and he poopoo'd the laser printer idea a bit. 

Can I ask why lasers are better than other desktop printers?

edit: Meaning to say HE poopoo'd it, but I, however, think it's more logical to go higher quality from the get-go rather than have to replace a printer a year or two down the road due to poor quality prints.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

Soapsugoii said:
			
		

> Thanks for the responses  I talked with him about it today and he poopoo'd the laser printer idea a bit.
> 
> Can I ask why lasers are better than other desktop printers?
> 
> edit: Meaning to say HE poopoo'd it, but I, however, think it's more logical to go higher quality from the get-go rather than have to replace a printer a year or two down the road due to poor quality prints.


Lasers embed the color into the paper with heat. Ink jet printers just print on the surface.


----------



## Soapsugoii (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah, that makes sense. Thank you


----------



## Lindy (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a Samsung Colour Laser....

The other thing with an inkjet is that it is just ink so it runs where laser use a dry toner which is why it's burned into the paper.  They're also less expensive to use than an inkjet per page......


----------



## Soapsugoii (Oct 25, 2011)

Yea, laser definitely seems to be the way to go. Here are three that I'm looking at. Do any of y'all have opinions on one brand over another?

HP Laserjet
http://www.amazon.com/HP-LaserJet-CP152 ... roduct_top

Another HP Laserjet model
http://www.amazon.com/HP-LaserJet-CP102 ... 146&sr=8-3

Highly rated Samsung
http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-Color-Las ... 43&sr=8-26


----------



## tlm884 (Oct 25, 2011)

I love my Konica Minolta Color Laser! So worth it. Way cheaper to operate then an inkjet and if the label gets wet the toner wont run like an inkjet will


----------

